# First time on Tybee Island



## squatlobster (Apr 3, 2003)

Hello All. 

Any suggestions for artificals to bring to Tybee Island at the end of May??

I will have gear for surfcasting, shallows spinning and flyfishing, and piers.

Thanks,

Peter


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Tybee Island is ten minutes from my house. It's a wonderful place to fish and you're coming at a wonderful time to catch fish. You name it, it'll be there.

I've never been much of a lure person, but you'll want gotcha plugs and spoons for Spanish and trout. Then jigs or plastic shrimp for trout and reds. I use live shrimp around the piers and jetties for sheepshead, trout, reds, spadefish and pompano. If you're feeling especially lucky, try large chunked mullet off the end of the pier late at night, especially on a high tide. There's nothing like screaming, smoking drags at 2am with a 6 beer buzz.


----------



## squatlobster (Apr 3, 2003)

Emanuel,

Hello.  

- thanks for the tips.

- will need to re-stock the Gotchas

- anyone use top water plugs in the shallows for reds??

- tight lines!

Peter


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Alot of people use those topwaters although I usually use bait for reds. They're my favorite fish to catch.


----------



## squatlobster (Apr 3, 2003)

Emanuel,

Hello.

- thanks. 

- yes, reds are real battlers

- Cheers,

Peter


----------

